# Best pork shoulder rub?



## willsmcc (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I just joined! I’m relatively new to the smoking world, and i’m taking down a 17 pound pork shoulder starting tonight. Anyone have a good recommendation on a rub?

Thanks!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 27, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ! Check out Chile's rubs, they are excellent, can often be made by what's already in your pantry, cost a fraction of store-bought, I use them and love them. RAY







						Chile's Basic Pork and Chicken Rubs
					

These are my basic homemade rubs, always bags of these in the spice cabinet.  From these basic recipes it is very easy to adjust them one way or another, no salt, more salt, sweet, savory, mild, hot or for particular flavor profiles.  Pork Rub 1C brown sugar 1/2C Lawry's Seasoned Salt 1/3C each...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Mar 27, 2020)

Welcome aboard sir. I like basic, equal parts salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder and half as much chipotle powder. But your request could prob be answered better ifbyou are wanting a sweeter, saltier or spicier rub


----------



## willsmcc (Mar 27, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ! Check out Chile's rubs, they are excellent, can often be made by what's already in your pantry, cost a fraction of store-bought, I use them and love them. RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input, I’ll check it out!


----------



## willsmcc (Mar 27, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Welcome aboard sir. I like basic, equal parts salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder and half as much chipotle powder. But your request could prob be answered better ifbyou are wanting a sweeter, saltier or spicier rub


Thanks! I really enjoy a spicy rub. Have any thoughts?


----------



## seenred (Mar 27, 2020)

First off, welcome!  There’s not a better site on the Net to pick up great tips for smoking just about anything.  

If you’re looking for recommendations for commercial pork rubs, my favorite is Simply Marvelous Spicy Apple Rub.  IMO, for butts and ribs it’s hard to beat. If you’re looking more at some home made recipe, one of my favorites is Memphis Magic Dust:






						Pulled pork rub
					

OK really scared of my mother in law's chilli and BBQ for Xmas Eve dinner so I volunteered to make some pulled pork. I need a kick a$$ rub to impress the family - something other than SPOG OR Jeff's.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Or, a good all around Rub is Jeff’s Rub recipe.  Jeff is the owner of this site, and proceeds of his recipe sales help keep the lights on around here 

Red


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 27, 2020)

I really like to use Jeff's rub for pork. We call it rib rub at home. It's definitely my wife's favorite. The low salt is great with pork and the sweetness to sharp notes are just the right balance for any kind of pork. Definitely worth the cost for me.

G


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Mar 27, 2020)

I tried a bunch of different rubs for shoulder. Then I read about old school Carolina pork where they only used a bunch of kosher salt. I tried that and liked it better than the others


----------



## kruizer (Mar 27, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. I am from the SPOG school of BBQ so that is what I would recommend


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 27, 2020)

I like Fette Sau rub on shoulders and ribs. If you're using table salt rather than kosher cut the salt back by half.
Mix well breaking up any clumps in the sugar.
*Ingredients*

1 1/2 cups packed dark brown sugar
1 cup kosher salt
1 cup finely ground espresso beans
1/4 cup freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup garlic powder
2 tablespoons ground cinnamon
2 tablespoons ground cumin
1-2 tablespoons cayenne pepper


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 27, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum, will! As you can see there are a number of rubs and everyone has a favorite.
Look around and pick one and see what happens.
My, that's a big butt you have there!
Oops...


----------



## jmtyndall (Mar 27, 2020)

I use a variation of the Memphis Dust rub. I add 2 TBSP of Cumin and 2 TBSP of Chipotle Chili powder and use it on all pork products I make. My family is all about it.


----------



## willsmcc (Mar 27, 2020)

jmtyndall said:


> I use a variation of the Memphis Dust rub. I add 2 TBSP of Cumin and 2 TBSP of Chipotle Chili powder and use it on all pork products I make. My family is all about it.


Sounds great. Thank you!


----------



## willsmcc (Mar 27, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I really like to use Jeff's rub for pork. We call it rib rub at home. It's definitely my wife's favorite. The low salt is great with pork and the sweetness to sharp notes are just the right balance for any kind of pork. Definitely worth the cost for me.
> 
> G


Awesome, I’ll give this a try at some point. Thanks!


----------



## willsmcc (Mar 27, 2020)

seenred said:


> First off, welcome!  There’s not a better site on the Net to pick up great tips for smoking just about anything.
> 
> If you’re looking for recommendations for commercial pork rubs, my favorite is Simply Marvelous Spicy Apple Rub.  IMO, for butts and ribs it’s hard to beat. If you’re looking more at some home made recipe, one of my favorites is Memphis Magic Dust:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the input! I’m going to give all these a try at some point. I think i’m going with the Memphis Magic Dust and this big guy. I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------

